
My Search for a Macbook Pro Alternative - thomasjudge
https://medium.com/broken-window/my-search-for-a-macbook-pro-alternative-e549ea2b2dee#.33fg8vnmd
======
visarga
Good article. Didn't realize not all laptops support Linux. And it's true,
there is no laptop with a better trackpad than Apple.

